# microwave reheating chicken ???



## thajeepster (Mar 7, 2005)

I usually eat my chicken breast cold, or eat right after i cook them, so i dont reheat them that often... however today i threw a chicken breast in my microwave for 1min 45 secs and 1 min into it i started hearing popping sounds... then k-blam... the thing actually blew.  This ever happened to anyone else... I ended up having to eat shredded chicken for dinner.


----------



## stonesk (Mar 7, 2005)

You only need about 45 secs depending on your settings.  Mine is on high hope this helps.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 7, 2005)

Dude that is weird. My Mum usually tells me 15 times a day ( no exageration) that if I *intend* to reheat the chicken I cooked the night before I *had better* reheat it for no less than 3 minutes (800w)


----------



## maniclion (Mar 7, 2005)

poke it with a fork a few times before you heat it, you'll have to experiment with your microwave.  Mine has it coming out steaming hot after 1min 30sec and I always heat mine in a container with the lid slightly vented so the moisture doesn't all escape. Cause there's nothing worse than dry overcooked chicken breast with jerky like skin.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 7, 2005)

I put a piece of fat free cheese over mine and put it in the microwave. When the cheese is melted, it's enough for me.


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 7, 2005)

haha that happened to me at work. Now i just cut a few slices into it.  Also, after reheating it, does your chicken dry out?


----------



## Smoo_lord (Mar 9, 2005)

Thats a nice sounding idea, musclepump.

I gots to try it...

i lately been just eatin the breasts with tobasco.

oh an to the original post, 1 min 45 seems like a long time, if the chicken is not heated thoroughly, just cut it into smaller chunks, this way the heat is more evenly distributed.


----------

